# EMSA re-audits the Philippines..



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Just heard from a friend that he spent an hour with an EMSA inspector in Manila earlier today - things are not going well...


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

some detail here...

http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/story/251486/news/nation/maritime-schools-fear-losing-eu-recognition-of-pinoy-seamen


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

No doubt, in the interests of International Relations and keeping the maritime fleets manned a number of recommendations will be made and lip service paid to adhering to them and all will be OK until the next inspection.(Jester)(Jester)


----------



## Michal-S (Nov 30, 2010)

In time of economic downturn one should remember the rule: if you want to be rich-do not buy cheap stuff. Applies to human resources too.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Michal-S said:


> In time of economic downturn one should remember the rule: if you want to be rich-do not buy cheap stuff. Applies to human resources too.


“The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten” – Benjamin Franklin


----------

